# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Coffee and Melatonin experiment

## 3nigma

Hey guys, need some feedback on this.

Melatonin is basically a sleeping pill for those of you who don't know, usually each pill has around 3mg of melatonin, and sometimes theanine.

And coffee, duh, has caffeine. 

I was wondering, if I take both coffee and a melatonin pill before going to bed, will it help me become conscious easier since the caffeine will take effect a bit after I fall asleep? 

Usually, letting the melatonin melt in your mouth will cause it to totally knock you out in about 30 minutes. So I was thinking, when I get that horribly tired feeling from it, I should chug a cup of coffee and then fall asleep to Lucid Dreaming binural beats. If what I think happens, you'll become conscious MUCH easier when your body is asleep, and you won't wake up so easily once in the REM state.

Does that make sense? I don't know if it'll work, so if anyone wants to try it along with me you can go ahead.

----------


## Puffin

I think the caffeine has more of a biological effect on your body than your mind/awareness. It's worth a shot, though.  :smiley:

----------


## sisyphus

LaBerge in ETWOLD suggests taking a small amount caffeine to help you wake up to recall dreams. But he doesn't say that it will help attaining lucidity.

Everyone's body is different though so if you have a hunch, give it a try. Good luck.

----------


## 3nigma

Well, I did it and what happened was that I had ridiculously vivid normal dreams. No lucid dreams, but man... Those were some crazy regular dreams. I'm sure if I do it next time, I'll wake up after like 5 - 6 hours of sleep, down some coffee and take like 2 - 3 melatonin pills and it'll work brilliantly.

----------

